# Business Cards



## scooterscroller (Sep 15, 2015)

What are people doing for business cards?  Do you have separate cards for your name/information and then a separate "thank you for your purchase" that lists the kit and blank?  Looking not to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## CREID (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't really sell pens, but I was in sales and tech service and worked for several companies. Some companies and at least one that I worked for, put some sort of message on the backside of their business cards. Just a thought.
Curt


----------



## J Michael (Sep 15, 2015)

We package our pens in the 1-1/2x6 inch plastic pouches we get from PSI or one of the other vendors that carry them. I make labels for them in a word processor (using tables has been the best way I have found for us) and print them on card stock parchment, cut them out and put them in the pouch with the pen. It has our contact info on it, which one of use made the pen, the pen kit info, refill info, info about the tube material and the bottom row has info for us that includes the type of finish, cost to make the pen, month and year the pen was made and a serial number for the year. Not the prettiest packaging but it works for us. 

We haven't figured out what we're going to do about business cards, yet.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

I make my own business cards .... I print them out on heavy cardstock paper that I pick up at Office Depot.

I use a paper cutter (long blade attached to a table) to cut my cards out 4 - 6 at a time.


I've been checking cost of the card stock and cost of my printer ink .... I'ld have to say that it's probably just a little cheaper to go ahead and order business cards through Avery or another online company that can do that type of work.  It might be a tiny bit more expensive to go ahead and get double-sided printing ... it's much more expensive to try for double-sided COLOR printing, and foiling effects.

Generally, you can get single-sided color printed 500 cards for 10 dollars (plus shipping).  I think ... it might be only 100 cards, but 10 cents a card isn't too bad for advertisement costs ... you can also ask at places like Staples and Office Depot, they also print business cards.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 15, 2015)

I have business cards printed with my business info on the front side. On the back side I have printed "Item #", "Description", "Materials Used", and then I fill out the card with the appropriate info.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

I use these for my Freedom Pens .... I print them on my inkjet 9 at a time (wallet size) and then flip the page to print the other side.  I try to make sure that the print will be right side up if you flip the card horizontally, rather than vertically.













Telling it to print at wallet size resizes the pics for me automatically, and they line up reasonably well.  The extra empty space around each design allows me to trim my cards neatly to a uniform size without losing any of the design elements.


The "dedicated by" line and email line in the back is for when someone pays me (donation) to dedicate a pen being sent out to a soldier.  I generally ask for a 5 dollar donation for 1 pen, 15 dollars and I'll send 3 pens and they can have a pen for themselves as well.

The lines of text at the bottom are some things that I put in for encouragement and support.


Business cards can be made in the same way, of course.... but I wanted to share these with you guys too, cuz I know some of you also send pens to support troops far from home.


----------



## sbrant (Sep 15, 2015)

I have it on the back of my business card.
Pen style -
Plating -
Material -
Refill - 
And a thank you and tell them to enjoy thieir pen.

My card is pre printed on two sides and then I handwrite the above information in.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 15, 2015)

I love this idea.  It's wonderful.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh ... I also used the same basic style of template on my Breast Cancer Awareness pen cards...












I print these on pastel pink copy paper (not cardstock), and slip them into the pouch with the breast cancer awareness pens that I sell.

I do know that printing on pink paper washes the pinks right out of the printed images, but I like the slightly more subtle images produced.


Again, I print 9 at a time, and flip the page to print the backs, and there's enough space around them to properly line up and cut my cards.


I do need to figure a way to make these cards with less waste .... I think if I can find a proper template, I could make 12 - 16 cards per sheet and have much less paper waste produced.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Sep 15, 2015)

sbrant said:


> I have it on the back of my business card.
> Pen style -
> Plating -
> Material -
> ...



I have a business card and a Separate card that contains the species, Filum and the history and uses of the wood, in English and Spanish, since I'm in Puerto Rico.

But the above idea sounds great


----------



## MTViper (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't have a picture, but I print my own business cards using Avery perforated cardstock I get at Office Depot.  They come 10 cards to a page.  On one side I have my business card.  Then I flip the sheet over and print pen info.  I have the name of the pen kit as a title:  (Churchill Pen).  Below that I have the plating and medium:  (Titanium & Gold with Persimmon Wood).  Under that, I put a short description of the wood - where it's from, what it's used for, colors, etc.  Then I add any info on the kit itself - Churchill named for WC who carried a similar style in WWII, bolt-action, stylus use, and such.  If the wood comes with a certificate like Bethlehem Olive, I attach that with the card.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 16, 2015)

Vista print


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 16, 2015)

Print my own. Vista takes to long. I normally don't realize i need them until im out so I just print them myself. I bought me a business card cutter about a year ago so I can do 500 or 1000 in under 30min now..


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 16, 2015)

I use Vistaprint for my business cards. Then I use 2 x 4 labels and print a description of the pen, type of barrel, refill type, a how to operate and a how to change refill for each pen. This seems to work well for me and customers appreciate the description since many are purchased as gifts for others who were not present when I demo the pen for them.

Turncrazy43


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 16, 2015)

I am definitely planning on trying out Vistaprint for my business cards ... I've had people tell me that mine are kinda dark and the print quality is just a little low.  What's really happening is that the surface of my card, being unprotected by any kind of finish, is rubbing the paint off.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 16, 2015)

I use the two cards. They have the same front. One I give to anyone and has some info about custom work. The other I give out with the pen sale which includes SN, Type Pen, Material, Finish and refill type along with my warranty.

Our previous It/Web Designer had set us up with an account at Zoo Printing which is a commercial wholesale print service. I still use it for the companies business cards and for when I need cards. You send them the final product and they simply print and ship. Prices are killer.


----------



## Ric (Sep 17, 2015)

I read everyone's response for the business cards & there are some good ideas.  Myself I wanted something a bit more personal, as some of my pens I make are designed according to what the customers wishes are.
First: I created a logo & shopped around for who had reasonably priced business cards after several attempts of "botching" up the process myself, & was able to take advantage of a 50 % off deal at "Vistaprint."  I did a bit of homework about card weight, finishes, colours & was able to wrangle a deal of $28.00 for 500 cards.
Second: As far as the pen information goes I write the customer a elegantly worded personal letter about the pen they just purchased.  I describe what it is made from, what special features that model of pen has, the type, & how to purchase & change the refill.  How to care for your new pen...I think you get the idea...Sure this is very time consuming to set up, I created a programme on my computer using "Word" & now have several of the different styles in place, so it's just a matter of filling in the blanks.
Each of my custom made pens come in a gift box depending on the style of pen.  This is all printed on parchment paper with appropriate styled script on my letterhead then is folded inside an addressed envelope & presented to the customer.
Lastly I include several business cards, which I encourage the owner to give to his friends, because on the back of the card is an offer on it of a 20% discount to the person that redeems this card.
So far this process has worked pretty good for me when it comes to the custom stuff.
Now the regular off the rack pens that I place in several stores to sell is not quite so elaborate.  These pens come in a clear 6" plastic tube with my company name & logo on it & a little saying inside about what that pen is made from & my contact information.  Needless to say these pens have a somewhat lower price point then a one of a kind custom made to your specification designer pen.  Thanx for reading my blurb....Ric.
IF LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS...MAKE MOJITOS !


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 30, 2015)

I figure this thread needs a bump, as another topic is also discussing business cards.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 30, 2015)

I give out two cards - the first is a glossy business card with all my contact information on one side, and on the other are the details of that pen: serial number, style (I use my own pen naming conventions), plating, blank material and refill. The second card has a matte finish and provides all the care instructions, the do's and don't's, and other such bits. I get my cards through Vistaprint.


----------

